# The all too famous...DUCK PICS



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my angel boy Kody with his duck...err...I think this one was actually a goose. Jester has the duck but I don't think I have a picture of him with it. It was one of the toys sent home with him when he was a pup and must be buried somewhere in his toybox!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

*Dead Meat Duck!!*


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

HAHA thats funny!! Are yalls still in tact?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

No, he had a real burial not long after that...as did several more. I get one pretty much every time I go out of town (4-5 times a year) Duck is everyones favorite...they love the sound... but always remove the squeaker....silly dogs


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Hes just so cute with it! I keep upsizing the duck but he mutilated the biggest one OVERNIGHT! Makes me mad LOL as it was like $18.00!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lol....we had one a while back, and Samson gutted it for the squeaker, too....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

my gang have half a dozen ducks in different states of decay


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

mist- I love the first one with the duck. how precious.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im telling you, everyone has the duck lol! I just love em!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i don't have any pictures...but Rosco went through about 3 of them in one year also.....i stopped buying them. They're too expensive for them to only last 30 minutes....


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie has no duck. Off to petsmart I go tonight. Or tomorrow.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

when Gracies pups were old enough to wander around (outside of the puppy room) the first toy they went for were the ducks Lol


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> Ellie has no duck. Off to petsmart I go tonight. Or tomorrow.


HAHA they are popular... I always think Im unique , but then I come to the forum and learn we are just a small part of a huge gang... Oh well Im a follower anyway... Jas, I got mine from petsmart too, they come in a whole bunch of sizes. Have fun (while it last) lol


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> Ellie has no duck. Off to petsmart I go tonight. Or tomorrow.


I, too, was thinking that Monster is truly missing out, and he might need a duck.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Guess I better jump on the band wagon too... Got to go to pet smart tonight anyway... I was going to get my girls one, but my daughter liked the pink flamingo with the long legs more... poor thing, it's kind of sad seeing Lacy with a foot in her mouth and Dixie with the other them pulling like crazy and the bird part just kind of dangling in the middle...Yea I think they need a duck too.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL , Now it's settled, ducks for Christmas! Peanut had a snoopy dog that lasted us 6 months atleast.He carried this thing everywhere and would destroy most other toys but he was gentle with snoopy.Then Buddy came home and snoopy has passed away.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

These are great pictures! Here is Oakly when he got his first duck.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We need a duck too, one toy we don't have. So is Petsmart the place that has "the duck"? Is it a generic duck or is there a brand?


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't find any pictures with my guys and their ducks. They have gone through so many of those things, it's not funny! Only thing with my dogs, is that the duck will only last a matter of hours and then it's only duck skin left. Wrigley somehow sneaks it into the back yard and then I notice it there in a week or so. They are so darned naughty sometimes, but so so cute!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im telling you, everyone has the duck lol! I just love em!!


Merlin doesn't have the DUCK!!!!!!!!!! I must get the duck!! :doh:


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Maya's duck died a horrible death just a few hours after coming to live with us. I dunno what it is about the dam things but they all seem to love em.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont know if they are generic or not? I just buy em cuz thats the first toy he ever picked out. So I just keep buyin em! LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Not exactly stuffed:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL Im guessing the stuffed are supposed to be used for training...thats a great pic!


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

Brutus prefers socks, shirts, and dresses to stuffed animals. Although, he would just kill it in a matter of minutes. (I just bought him a chewy tire for "teething puppies and aggressive biters." In a half hour, he had the whole end bit off.) Maybe I still need to go out and buy a duck. Maybe it'll be what we've been needing.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We've gone through about 5 ducks and 3 gooses (always the Migrator brand) in the last 3 years. Every Golden should have one... of course young Goldens will chew the feet off first, next the beak goes and from there the stuffing gets pulled out through the nose and eventually they finally get down to the heart (the squeaker). Sidney quit destroying his ducks at about a year and a half... by then he was mostly using it to greet guests with... now that was really cute to see. With Sophie, its back to destructo mode and between the two of them they can rip one apart if I don't stop them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Beau with his duck. He has had it for two years. He doesnt chew his toys up. He has his first toy which is 10 yrs old. 








Here is Beau and Bama sharing the duck


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys deprived! hes never had a duck!

It might have to be a Christmas present for him. Do they have hair they can pull out of the material? Baileys terrible for pulling the fur off toys :doh:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I think they all like to pull fur, feathers, grass, etc out with their front teeth... seems like all Goldens do it. Yes, there is fur and you just have to tell them to not do it... so they can carry it into the next room away from you and then continue. What they really love to do is make a hole in the beak and then begin pulling the stuffing out with their front teeth through that hole... it works sorta like a box of Kleenex... with every piece of stuffing they pull out, out pops another little piece of stuffing, and so on and so on until poor old duck is flat as a pancake. I don't know... its just their idea of fun I guess.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

> Here is Beau and Bama sharing the duck


HAHA!! These are all TOO funny! Maddie has a lamb...well used to until she got her adult teeth...and gutted it out to get the squeaker...and to find these little pieces of fluff in her kennel...the living room floor...and in her mouth..at times. 

Bama and Beau are "sharing" the duck...which in a dogs world...it's worth growling over! Ohh...this makes me laugh!:bowl:

We're going to Mills Fleet Farm this weekend...and I have a gift card to use...maybe investing in a duck would bring out the "retriever" in her...if it hasn't already!:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey's first duck:

























He loved that thing. It died a slow, painful death... first losing the feet... then a tip of a wing... then half a wing... and then finally the gutting! Jersey's gotten MUCH better with his toys now and about never kills them... and he loved it so much... I think I've been inspired to go get him a new one!! My parents may kill me though... their dogs (Jersey's mom and grandma) really aren't into toys, so there's a bone or 2 and maybe one other toy around that belongs to them, whereas Jersey's toys are currently spread through every room in the house. It's seriously worse than having a toddler! Plus he just got new toys for his birthday... I should probably wait at least a week!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I think the communal love of the duck has to do with it's realistic squeaker. Ever seen it? I'm sure we all have, since it never stays inside! I didn't even know what it was when I found it on the ground! It's got a bendy sort of tube, stuck into a sandwich bag, stuffed with stuffing, sealed with a rubber band. I was able to fix one by using new plastic and a new rubber band. I have yet to sew it back inside, so the duck sits up too high to be destroyed. 

A cheap place to get them is at Pet Expos. There's always some stuffed toy retailer trying to undercut the prices of another one!!

I love all the different types of pics! I thought the duck was original when I got it, then I started seeing it in the background of everyone's pics! Of course, there is the goose, too, as has been mentioned.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

too much time on my hands lol assorted ducks


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Not exactly stuffed:


Cam prefers that make too!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Poor Emmy doesn't have a duck...maybe Santa will bring her one. She has had a lot of real ducks however!!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

mist said:


> too much time on my hands lol assorted ducks


 
I love this one!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, Mist, you've got all your ducks in a row! Sorry, I had to say it:doh:. I love that last picture with dogs and ducks!

Here are 2 pictures of Gus with his duck after a long day at the beach. They were both passed out in the car  

His duck had survived with just a torn wing until Charlie Brown the Destroyer arrived. Now he is missing his beak  I am trying to save the duck (who I named Hank the Honker) from further damage, so he only comes out every now and then. I am too attached to ol' Hank to see him destroyed! 

We also got him a bunny and a porcupine from that same line (I think they're AKC toys). Bunny has lost both tips on his ears and Porky was immediately split open.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Dang it they were out of ducks last night... guess I know what I will be doing this weekend. I did get Lacy a teething ring though... I hope she likes it better than my house shoe.......


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that's an amazing collection of ducks up there!

Faith loved her duck, but he was a goner from the first moment she laid eyes on him.  i think he lasted a little over a month. she's getting a new duck (last photo) for Christmas.

although, we did save the squeeker out of this one and blow through it every now and again when playing.

my duck!









What? Not now mom, I'm busy!









I don't see any stuffing!









after "surgery"




















the one she's getting for Christmas -


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow mist, that is quite a collection of ducks you got there. And your doggies are pretty smart dressers.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Wow mist, that is quite a collection of ducks you got there. And your doggies are pretty smart dressers.



I was sat on the floor taking their Christmas photos and figured, as I was pretty much surrounded by their soft toys I might as well bung them in for a quick pic too. Most of the ducks have no beak’s or feet, but my lot aren’t stuffing pullers so they still get to play with them


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I wish I could Get Diesel to just like 1 ..1 for crying out loud... hes a true retriever... he wants em all!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are my boys with Mr. Duck. R.I.P. Mr. Duck.....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww Why is my duck different than everyones? Mine didnt have fur? It was like ... ummm... some other material lol


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm too poor for a duck right now...that's a Christmas presents this year for Monster.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Here's my angel boy Kody with his duck...err...I think this one was actually a goose. Jester has the duck but I don't think I have a picture of him with it. It was one of the toys sent home with him when he was a pup and must be buried somewhere in his toybox!


That looks like a goose. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

These were so fun. I guess I need to go back through all the psots and see what I missed the last month!!!!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

There is a duck wrapped and sitting in Monster's stocking...how many more days til Christmas???


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We've had several, my pups go right for the belly, gut it and yank the squawker out, the pull all the stuffing out and have a duck skin left.

They have the best time killing the duck.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mist said:


> . Most of the ducks have no beak’s or feet, but my lot aren’t stuffing pullers


Whaaaattttt??? And you call them Golden Retrievers?? I've never heard of such a golden beast that did not attempt to pull every ounce of stuffing out of a stuffed toy!! Do they really exist??


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie has never Killed a stuffed toy yet. Gracie is a different story, with in three months of her arrival everyone of Ollies toys were headless, but she's a good girl now all she wants to do to her toys is mother them or just stop Gabby having them


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm new with a new pup... Here is Sammy and her Duck..and her frog.. and her toocan..


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sammy is precious, SimTek!!!! I love those eyes! They do love the stuffies the best, don't they?


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Yup. she's a sweetie..Especially when she is sleeping.. :sleeping:


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Monster got his duck for Christmas and I'm surprised it has lasted this long...but now that I'm writing this...I can't seem to remember the last time I saw it. 

Hmm....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

SimTek said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm new with a new pup... Here is Sammy and her Duck..and her frog.. and her toocan..


Sunny is the same color as her duck.  So cute!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here is Holly and the duck. They both share it and so far.......so good. We've had this one about 4 months!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

FranH said:


> Here is Holly and the duck. They both share it and so far.......so good. We've had this one about 4 months!


 
we have the same one....somewhere...but without feet.
(its the one i bought him for christmas)


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's what's left of one of the ducks Lucy and Desi received from their Secret Santa. It only took them 24 hours to get it to this state. The other duck is in the witness protection program for its own safety . . .


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

Our Molly (15 Months) with her Duck. She got it for Christmas...so far so good


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

how about a video of the "duck"

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20850


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

We went out and bought Gomez his very own duck tonight.. hes excited. loves it. no pics yet but soon lol. everytime i hear that little quack i bust out laughing..


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

ok .. got out the video camera.. its a bad video.. and i got distracted by my bf some but you get the idea.. theres a duck and a golden lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

our_gomez said:


> ok .. got out the video camera.. its a bad video.. and i got distracted by my bf some but you get the idea.. theres a duck and a golden lol


Gomez is a natural bird dog  Cute video.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

*wrong "the duck!"*

Poor Layla has been living with the wrong duck. This was the first toy she ever picked out and has loved the feet off, head off twice (i just keep sewing it back on!) and has loved the squeaker out 6 times. Luckily this is one of the toy breed toys with the velcro back, so replacing the sqeaker is no biggie. We're going to feeders supply tomorrow, hopefully they have the true "the Duck"!

I also had to include her cute purple elephant shots! She loves that thing! If she has a choice when picking out new toys, she almost always picks the purple ones.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Layla is great bird dog. I have become quite the good sewer keeping his brood of waterfowl in one piece. Though I have given up on keeping feet on the birds. Apparently Oakly think that is anatomicaly incorrect.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

rebeccadam said:


> Our Molly (15 Months) with her Duck. She got it for Christmas...so far so good


Oh, Molly is so beautiful peacefully sleeping with her duck!! Now, was she _*really*_ like that, or is it posed? I get some real cute pics that aren't posed, but the dogs move by the time I get the camera, so I have to "recreate" them!


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

Nope, she is really like that, I couldn't believe it- in fact she still has the first squeaker toy that she ever got as a puppy. She tenderly carries it around in her mouth like a baby- then makes it squeak and throws it in the air. She likes to have her "squeaky babies" near her when she sleeps. Now- if a toy doesn't squeak, she usually rips it apart first day. Is that not bizarre? Does anyone else have a golden that does this?


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

Awww...Layla looks like she loves her duck! Elephant too. They have the ducks at Walgreens I saw the other day too! (they are made by hartz)


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's Tom with his duck, and he still has it in one piece. Taken just over a year ago.


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

Tom is a handsome fella- love his eyes!!! And the hair on his chest makes a girl weak


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

rebeccadam said:


> Nope, she is really like that, I couldn't believe it- in fact she still has the first squeaker toy that she ever got as a puppy. She tenderly carries it around in her mouth like a baby- then makes it squeak and throws it in the air. She likes to have her "squeaky babies" near her when she sleeps. Now- if a toy doesn't squeak, she usually rips it apart first day. Is that not bizarre? Does anyone else have a golden that does this?


That is so sweet! Sunny is a toy carrier, too, but she doesn't seem to mind if they don't squeak. In fact, her preference is that they be large! From your pic, I think she and Molly look alike.  Does Molly like to have a toy in her mouth when she greets people? Also, I wonder if its' the females that seem to do this more, in a sort of mommy instinct nurturing way?


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, after seeing these duck photos, I just HAD to get a toy duck for Bo. A Golden Retriever HAS to have a duck, right?

Bo loves his duck, but it is really kind of weird... He does not chew the duck. He holds the duck in his mouth without smashing it. He loves to chase it, but won't destroy it like he does his other toys.

I figured he would have it all chewed up in a day or two, but he just holds it in his mouth. He walks all over the house with it in his mouth. When I go to another room, he picks it up and follows me to that room with it in his mouth. 

Weird...


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

Sunny and Molly do look alike-how old is she? Molly is about 15 Months.
She doesn't have a toy in her mouth to greet people, but she usually goes to find one to show them not long after.
It is more like photoweborama's dogs policy- these are babies- and I will treat them as such. Maybe after a while they smell like themselves?? Dunno. Hope it means Molly will have good Mom genes if and when the time comes


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I really think that Bo thinks his duck is a real duck. That is why he holds it in his mouth so gently, and why he does not rip it to shreds. 

All of the other stuffed animals he has he just destroys them in a short time. He goes for the nose first, then the eyes, then he rips a hole in it and pulls all the stuffing out.

It could be because this toy has a "quacker" in it. None of his other toys make noise.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn is so jealous of all the pics- his nanna (my mum) said she had bought him a pheasant for christmas - but he never got it! He got a 3 foot furry snake instead which he drags around. I think i'm going to have to go and buy him his very own duck so he understand what a retriever is supposed to retrieve.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

photoweborama said:


> Well, after seeing these duck photos, I just HAD to get a toy duck for Bo. A Golden Retriever HAS to have a duck, right?
> 
> Bo loves his duck, but it is really kind of weird... He does not chew the duck. He holds the duck in his mouth without smashing it. He loves to chase it, but won't destroy it like he does his other toys.
> 
> ...


Monster did the same thing for about the first week...and then I noticed that the feet were gone...then I saw a tiny hole in the duck's back...a week later...my room had stuffing everywhere. 
Soooo, I pulled al lthe stuffing out of the duck and gave it back to him...he still plays with the thin, floppy, duck.


----------



## [GG] (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL ! i just finished ordering 2 ducks for mandy and a furminator.... that forum is becoming expensive! mouhahaha


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

photoweborama said:


> Well, after seeing these duck photos, I just HAD to get a toy duck for Bo. A Golden Retriever HAS to have a duck, right?
> 
> Bo loves his duck, but it is really kind of weird... He does not chew the duck. He holds the duck in his mouth without smashing it. He loves to chase it, but won't destroy it like he does his other toys.
> 
> ...


Must be a fieldie !!!!! LOL


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh believe me, we've gone through many ducks! They don't last long with the self-appointed squeaker destroyer.

I wish I had pictures! When we buy another duck, I'll post pictures! Maya actually prefers safari animals. Most of her toys (that she DOES pick out at PetCo herself) consist of tigers, giraffes, cheetahs, rhinos, zebras...most of the stuff you would find in Africa! (except for the tiger of course!): They last for about a week before they are de-stuffed and de-squeaked...and then she carries around their carcasses. Oh well! Part of owning a dog!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im glad I started this post, I didnt realize SOOO MANY people had ducks. Hey, just so everyone knows, I got a duck from Walmart for $4.00 and it is the ONLY one he hasnt torn to shreds! Thats good considering the PetSmart duck was like $15.00!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im glad I started this post, I didnt realize SOOO MANY people had ducks. Hey, just so everyone knows, I got a duck from Walmart for $4.00 and it is the ONLY one he hasnt torn to shreds! Thats good considering the PetSmart duck was like $15.00!


I'm glad you started it too! I got Bo a WalMart duck too, but sadly, I have to report that Bo's duck no longer has legs.... I assume the wings will be next....


----------



## [GG] (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got my Ducks by the mail this morning! I just tought that Mandy would try shred it in pieces like all the plush we gave her before......

Wrong!!!!

She took it in her mouth very gently..... brought it to her bed very calmly an started to lick it like it was her baby! :doh:

LOL... i'd like to be in her head and see what she is thinking!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I finally got around to buying Quinn his very own duck - a medium mallard - but after he had been carrying it around (not chewing) i noticed that the shaggy fur on the ducks' back was very easy to pull off - in fact i got out two or three lumps of the stuff out of Quinn's mouth. I contacted the manufacturers and told them that i thought that this was dangerous. They did reply very quickly and said they were not aware of any problems but would look at the matter. As a consequence Quinn has now lost his favourite toy. So just a warning, i don't know if the ducks sold in the US/Canada are the same - but please check the toy is safe.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I completely forgot to put a picture of Jersey and his new duck in this thread :doh:, so here's one you haven't seen yet










Note, not only is it in his mouth, it's also his pillow.... dual-purpose duck!!:

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

AWWW How adorable Jersey is!! GoldenMom ... There are some ducks at Petco, without the fur. They are slightly more expensive, but Diesel like them more, of course.. I will post the pics off the PetSmart website!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

uh oh Hunter just saw this thread and he was telling me that he wants the duckie i guess that is the toy that i am gonna get him this weekend

love the pics


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yay Hunter Gets A Duck!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Yay Hunter Gets A Duck!!!


 
Yuppers i am gonna let him pick it out to and if they don't have it i am gonna slap someone..hehe


----------



## Juli68 (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope I'm doing this right....Here are my boys and their duck & pheasent!! We have geese, ducks, pheasants, the list goes on and on....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

May not be the same kind of Duck but I think it is keeping with the spirit of the thread.


----------



## JennB (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's my duck photo addition:

Hunter's favorite toy (he was only 2 months old here)!!!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Saw this thread earlier this day and HAD to get one for Patsy! And she loves it.....(course it is better on mom and dad's chair!!


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tux has a new duck - still intact as she just likes to carry it around in her mouth and tries to give it to the baby. I love the pics and will have to take one of Tux and her duckie.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, funny ... Diesels duck is still together after, what, 3 months now?! Thats a record! Now, the feet are gone ... but the squeaker still squeaks!! And Kerosene is learning she likes it too... (Diesel isnt too thrilled about that)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla finally got a real "the duck!" we say one at the puppy match & she loved it, (was expensive though) so we picked one up last night at feeders, she is in love!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is funny how everyones goldens love the duck. It must bring out their inner retriever instincts.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Layla finally got a real "the duck!" we say one at the puppy match & she loved it, (was expensive though) so we picked one up last night at feeders, she is in love!


LOOK AT THAT SWEATER!! I THINK I MISSED THE DUCK !!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

This is Leah and the duck she got from Oakly. It's the first toy she learned to play with. When she came to me, she didn't know how to play at all, but the duck was her first target. Now she plays with other things too but likes the duck best for its squishiness and the quack/fart.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't have time to take a pic with the duck. Charlie destroyed it within 2 hours and we had to throw it away.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Not that good but heres Nellie with her birds..


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys had me so worried about how long our duck would last that I went around looking to see if they were sold locally here and I found one! So at least I know there is a back up supply if Leah ever gets around to destroying hers. She certainly enjoys the squishing of the body, and dragging it around by the neck.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester still has his duck. It was one of his first toys. I just found this picture of him when he was a pup. He fell asleep with it in his mouth....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is Sienna's new duck. She loves it- flings it in the air, goes nuts when I quack it... but....we must monitor her with it... poor ducky will probably loose it's legs or wings soon...


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL Whoever invented that "duck" is making a pile of money! We've had at least three in our household, along with the "pheasant" and "bunny." Wow -- lots of CUTE pics!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

*Here's Ella's contribution!*

Here's my Ella and her duck


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
These are the ducks without all of the fur that I was talking about previously. They seem to be safer than the ducks with all of the fur shown in all the previous pics. They are more expensive, BUT, safer.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's Lucy with her "Big Ducky" that her uncle bought her for Christmas. It's by far her favorite toy. She got a smaller, "Little Ducky" from us. "Big Ducky" has since had to visit Grammy for some reconstructive surgery because he was given a quackerectomy by Lucy. For Valentine's Day her Daddy brought home a "Goosey" that's just like "Big Ducky," and she was SOOO happy. However, she still would search for "Big Ducky," whom we took away from her. That's why he's getting repaired too.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey finally got his very own duck! he loves to sit and make it quack for ages!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

After seeing all these, my mom decided we just HAD to go out and buy our boy one..hah..









Here's Rusty digging into his!


----------



## goldenretrieverfan (Mar 22, 2008)

duckie!!!so cute.may i know where you guys get your duckie for your goldens?what brand is it? where can I find a duckie in my area in Msia?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got mine at Petsmart and it has a quack like a duck. The other ones I have seen at like Walmart have a regular squeeker. Good luck in finding one.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

goldenretrieverfan said:


> duckie!!!so cute.may i know where you guys get your duckie for your goldens?what brand is it? where can I find a duckie in my area in Msia?


Like Carol mentioned I usually find them at Walmart, also if you have a GIANT grocery store where you live I can find them there too sometimes. Oh yeah I believe the brand is HARTZ


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually found one for Nikki in the pet dept. of the grocery store. And it's the one that quacks. I stepped on the bleeping thing when the power went off last week and it scared the bejabbers out of me.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> I actually found one for Nikki in the pet dept. of the grocery store. And it's the one that quacks. I stepped on the bleeping thing when the power went off last week and it scared the bejabbers out of me.


:lol: I know I hate when that happens!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I get ours at PetSmart and Petco... Walmart has the fuzzy ones... and they are the cheapest... Actually Dollar General is carrying them now too... It must be catching on..


----------



## goldenretrieverfan (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks guys...yeah,my place do have GIANT but aren't sure whether they'll be selling the duckie here or not as items here are limited...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess it's not technically a duck... but Jersey got a new toy for Easter! Here he is:










Julie and Jersey


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's Oakley with his duck!


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

well Cosmo had one...however couldn't get a pic o him with it. went to get the camera and by the time I got back he proudly produced the squeaker from his fluff covered mouth. RIP dear ducky...he had a long life of 35 seconds lol


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy's gone through two duckies, a goose, and now has a pheasant. Yesterday I went outside to find a soaking wet pheasant. He apparently went for a swim in the pool with Lucy.


----------



## waitingforgold (Jan 5, 2008)

oh my gosh, the duck is scout's favorite! so funny.

that quack haunts my dreams though. those 5am duck hunts...


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol...Mist. Your pup is like "Whatcha looking at....?" Just so cute.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

There is nothing quite like a nap in the sun for a girl (Nikki) and her duck...










...unless it is a nap in the sun for a girl, a cat and their duck.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay.....I give in!! I'm going to have to go buy some quacking ducks!:dblthumb2


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh my god!!!We don't have a duck!!!Where we been for 2 years? I am going tonigth!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

olik said:


> oh my god!!!We don't have a duck!!!Where we been for 2 years? I am going tonigth!!


We have it know!!!!:bowl:
Honey love it,i will post some photos later.It make me smile so much!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*the duck's a hit*

We finally got to the local box store when they were stocking the ducks...apparently they go quick around here...$4 later we have a new favorite toy. Molly Sue is so funny, running and making the duck squeak with nearly every step.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She looks like a genuine retriever, now.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunny only gets the rubber kind... she insists on taking them swimming.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL...that is too cute.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, I went out and bought three ducks today! OMG my crew loves 'em! They are so silly.

First pic: Belle hoarding two of the three ducks!
Second pic: Lucky licking his lips!
Third pic: Trooper licking his lips after chewing bill open!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

olik said:


> We have it know!!!!:bowl:
> Honey love it,i will post some photos later.It make me smile so much!


Here is Honey with her lovely duck.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL....that is a happy dog with her ducky.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw these ducks in the pet section of a local store and wondered if Riley would like it or not. Clearly they are a golden fav. I'm going to go buy a couple -- they will make a great addition to the 563 other toys littering our floors!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

A real one..Tucker found out they could swim better then him:doh:
His toy...He loves his Duck


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

Duckie was one of Brooklyn's first toys! She's gotta be barely 3 mos. old in this pic..I think she's on her 3rd or 4th Duckie now....


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

This is Millies second duck the first one really was getting kinda nasty and ratty. She LOVES this toy, carries it everywhere and meets us at the door with it. Pearl knows better than to mess with the DUCK.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy and Charlie with whats left of a duck.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just found an old one of Meg.

Maggie


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

See below...I am blonde


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

duh....what if I change my signature...lOl


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

When i read your thread just now i thought that should be on the duck thread.

Maggie


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oriana said she wanted to be part of this thred so here are her duck photos


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How about my ducky and all my other friends?


----------



## Dodger08 (May 16, 2008)

*Dodger with Duck*

The Duck is Dodgers absolute favorite toy. I don't think he would know what to do without it.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's Maddie and her duck!


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

Mist, that top photo is awesome. I love it!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

fotodevil said:


> Mist, that top photo is awesome. I love it!


Since I took that photo, the duck population has exploded lol, I'll have to find them all and take a new pic


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

the ducks have reproduced


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just found this old one of Jester when he was a pup. He fell asleep with his duck in his mouth :


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

Marley has 2 ducks, both need sewing since the first was gutted for the quaker and the 2nd is missing a wing and has a whole where the wing flew away. ill get pics soon


----------



## Violetzoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought I would join in on the fun!!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

This is Scout at 8 weeks.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So many adorable pups with their ducks!
Our ducks (and we had many) are LONG gone. 
I'll have to look for some pics.


----------



## Daisy's_Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have a picture of it. She mutilated it in about 2 hours.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ducks*

Charlie nearly got it in her dreams


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our goldens ,Sophie and Max once followed a group of ducks so far out into the lake we were panicked, thinking they would drown! Just as DH was ready to run for help, the birds flew off and the dogs turned around. I have never been so relieved. Those flyng ducks saved our dogs lives I think!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's Gracie and her duck.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> Our goldens ,Sophie and Max once followed a group of ducks so far out into the lake we were panicked, thinking they would drown! Just as DH was ready to run for help, the birds flew off and the dogs turned around. I have never been so relieved. Those flyng ducks saved our dogs lives I think!


I must admit i did get a bit worried as but the duck did fly off thank goodness


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Duck arrived before Pup--but, we're ready!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I love this thread...


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I need a duck...all the pics are soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute... i am in the uk, can i get them here?
xx


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

the one in my photo is from the ty Bow Wow Beanie Babies collection. www.ty.com The wings and body make a crackle sound and it squeaks. It's really cute for a pup. When Harry gets bigger we will "upgrade"!


----------



## Emmy1014 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've had Maggie for 6 years and she still has the first toy she got. She has a bunch of them now, but she never bites...just carries them around.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy's good with them until the get a tear just from wear. THEN she goes crazy on them.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith & one of her ducks, keeping tabs on the neighbors


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Avery loves her duck. ​







​


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Just took this photo tonight, then ran across this thread! So thought I would share with you all. 
Takoda 16 wks old with "the duck"


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Takoda is such a cutie. Taegan shredded a duck today! Completely gutted it. Then went to sleep with her nose inside it.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Just took this photo tonight, then ran across this thread! So thought I would share with you all.
> Takoda 16 wks old with "the duck"


Takoda--:wavey: you are soooo cute!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes Duckie is the night time security blankie so to speak.....


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally found a duck that crackels and quacks! Tasha loves it!







not the most flattering photo in the world...but, she didn't stay still for long enough hehe


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

nictastic said:


> Finally found a duck that crackels and quacks! Tasha loves it!
> View attachment 34615
> 
> not the most flattering photo in the world...but, she didn't stay still for long enough hehe


 I LOVE this photo. There is another thread you could post it as long as you mentioned it. It iis an "unflattering photo" thread 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42572


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Love at First Bite!*

Three month old Harry and his first duckie!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> Three month old Harry and his first duckie!


How sweet!


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Fargo loves his duck! He also loves to play tug with "big brother" Alex.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Harry 14 weeks Duck Pic*



SoGolden said:


> Three month old Harry and his first duckie!


Just a week later and Harry is really growing!


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

Boomer does not have a duck but he does have an octopus that he destroyed in less than 30 minted...be unstuffed it and he drags that around!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

boomers mom said:


> Boomer does not have a duck but he does have an octopus that he destroyed in less than 30 minted...be unstuffed it and he drags that around!


Awww, get the boy a Duck!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 6, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im telling you, everyone has the duck lol! I just love em!!


You guys got this from the states? I would love to get a few for my baby Enzo. Anyone knows if this is being sold online??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are probably online at Petsmart. I dont know if they ship overseas.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

*Lily with her Duckie!*

Here's a picture of Lily passed out after playing with her favorite duck (which she has sinced killed!). Couldn't resist messing around with her on the second two shots


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

twogoldenboys said:


> Fargo loves his duck! He also loves to play tug with "big brother" Alex.


awww your Fargo has the same zipper nose as my Bailey! Too cute!!

As soon as I first saw this thread I went right out and got Bailey a duck...because if all the other goldens have a duck... 
DH can't understand me spending $20 on something that she destroyed in about 2 hours! But I just told him..."just wait until we have kids..." 

It's not a total waste of money, as she does play with the duck carcass quite often!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

and here is my duck pic! Taken before she murdered the poor thing...


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

*Finally*

I finally broke down and bought the quacker.


----------



## jasnday (Sep 14, 2008)

I got Daisy a duck today. She LOVES it. she is cute walking around with it too. She already as torn parts of it up. Oh well, I will try and get a pic if she will ever sit still with it!

update some pics vvvvvv
My camera phone has had it!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Save a Duck, Eat the Tag!*

Harry and his Duckie... "Save a Duck, Eat the Tag!"


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

didn't have time to take picture with Shelley and her duck within 24 hours Shelley & Einstein were playing tug of war with it, they ended up pulling the head off. I brought them a toy they could specially play tug of war with. For some reason Shelley prefers to play tug of war with soft stuffed toys. So it looks like no soft stuffed toys in this house agian.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet likes to eat the tags too. Unlike Gus, who liked to mouth and carry things until they got truly nasty, Comet will perform surgery fairly quickly. Once he gets the duck open, we just pull out the stuffing and the squeaker and give it back to him. Usually, if it's wet and nasty enough, he'll still love it.

But when he was small, there was a brief period where ducks survived. We had duck and mini-duck. There was also a puppy specific duck that's not pictured. These are both from Comet's very first day home with us. Gus was a really good sport.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*No More Pink Dragon!*

This is the first tag Harry has really shown interest in. He does have a large duck that he tosses in the air, a duck that he carries in his mouth on walks, and a smaller beanie baby duck that he is very gentle with. I guess his stuffed pink dragon no longer holds his interest... *He really is all bird dog!*


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Duo of Ducks*

This was a great idea for a thread! This is a picture of Alex and her favorite ducks enjoying a winter day. (Alex went to the Rainbow bridge this Spring) She LOVED her toys, and we have every single one she ever had because she was always so gentle with them. I miss her...

<br>


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

What a lovely portrait, sorry for your loss. I lost one of my girls Aug of 07. I can't believe she is gone. She too always carried something in her mouth. Really didnt matter what it was. We have a 1/2 acre yard and prior to cutting the lawn we used to have to pick up all the toys outside. We taught Brett to do it for us...<sigh> I will just have to teach another one the ropes....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Have to share these, Honeysmum sent them to me








just 5 minutes later


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Ha Ha She just prefers her toys on the slimmer side.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

windfair said:


> This was a great idea for a thread! This is a picture of Alex and her favorite ducks enjoying a winter day. (Alex went to the Rainbow bridge this Spring) She LOVED her toys, and we have every single one she ever had because she was always so gentle with them. I miss her...
> 
> <br>


:wave: Sorry for your loss. What a sweetie. Alex is beautiful!! What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Sophie loves her duck too.

Sophie and Mr.Duckie


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Some Lucy with her duck...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So much fun to look at pictures! We don't have the AKC Duck, but we do have the pheasant! Looks like a duck might be a good Christmas gift!

Mira at 11 weeks


----------



## GoldenShrink (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh the duck...that's one of two toys Bear won't let his sister play with (she chews off the faces and takes out the squeaker). 

I love my mellow yellow guy.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I Love this thread!

Ziggy's duck has a Santa hat! The stuffing for the nose is pretty much gone. I predict the remainder will be gone sometime tomorrow! I'm actually suprised the hat has lasted this long.


----------



## ala0309 (Dec 1, 2008)

Codie's Duck and Pheasant.........


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't have any duck pics. Ozzy had one when he was a pup & loved it. He would carry it around, squeak it, and toss it in the air. It lasted from the time he was 8 weeks until 10-1/2 months. Then, one day, he just ripped its little head right off its neck. That week, all the stuffie toys died a miserable death. No more stuffies in this house. Ahhhhhhhh, I miss those cute stuffie days.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

For Christmas Cedar is getting a Mallard duck and Chloe since she LOVES to chase the squirrels in the backyard we got her a Black Squirrel. Ill post pictures after they open their gifts on Christmas!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna got her second one for Christmas.... it is hysterical how she flings it from side to side... but we have to watch her or the duck will be toast!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ducks*

All of the Golden Retrievers, Flat Coated Retrievers and probably other breeds-did not go throught every page here, just look adorable with their ducks.

My Golden Retriever and Samoyed do not have a duck, but they must have every other soft stuffed squeaky toy and bone under the sun. We have a toy box in the family room for Smooch and Snobear and when I pick up their toys and put them in there, they proceed to go to the box and drag every today and bone out one by one!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Harry and Duckie - 6 1/2 months old*

Harry is growing up; but, he still loves his Duckies!:--crazy:


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Our Rusty had 5 of those ducks during his life. One of his favorite toys. He would tear them up and if repairable, my wife would "put them in the hospital" and suture them for another round of destruction.

Unfortunately we have no pics of him with his ducks. I regret not having taken more photos of him but have resolved to take lots and lots of pics when the new dog arrives in March, IF we can survive the wait. A home without a golden, just isn't a home.


----------



## Rican219 (Jan 22, 2009)

I must get one!!!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I would get one... that is IF I thought it would last more than 30 seconds with Junior. :lol:


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's a pic of Harley with his Christmas duck.


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

Dreidel loves her ducks, but like everyone has said she distroys it really realy quickly. I find myslef being a surgeon for all her stuffed animals. Every Friday is doctor day where I sew up all the holes she made in eat toy. I can usually save teh stuffing. I found a duck at PetCo that doesnt' have any stuffing at all, well except for the feet. It has 2 regular squeakers. The lack of stuffing appears to make it last longer and Dreidel has just as much fun with it as the other ducks. I must admit it looks sick having a stuffless duck laying on the floor. Oh well it's better that money guts (white stuffing) all over the floor.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, after going through all of these great duck pictures, I jumped on the bandwagon too!! Got a duck today and will have it waiting for when we can pick up our girl, Allie. Still have 5 1/2 weeks until she can come home.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

SoGolden - Love the pictures, your cloudy carpet and his stunning red coat looks great together.

Why do they love that duck so much? Rummy has abandoned certain toys, but he sure does love his duck. Maybe it's the squeaker in it? I recently got him a super long stuffed pig with a squeaker last week, but to losing it's squeak. The duck is what, 2 months old now and still squeaky!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

This has always been my favorite thread on GRF. I miss posting my Harry pics here... I hope his new Mom and Dad will carry on the tradition.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah does not have this type of duck...but he has ducks.


----------



## Horsey93 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Duck, Duck, Goose...*

We have a flock of fowl in our house. Duck, goose, pheasant, back up duck, chick, back up back up duck, etc.

Yukon is slowly but surely "de-fuzzing" all of the birds. They look in various stages of molting.

Cooper on the other hand uses them as a pillow and tries to keep them all away from his brother. I've yet to catch it on film but he will try to tuck them all under himself to keep them away from Yukon and then falls asleep. It looks like he's a mother hen sitting on a nest of hatched birds of fixed backgrounds. Very cute!

So yes - they are definitely worth the money. I think we may keep Petsmart in business with our duck consumption alone.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

OMG! someone just gave Bridger one yesterday for a Gotcha Day present (I won't see them next week) -- gotta take/post pic quick before it's just stuffing or migrates to the woods


----------



## potatoe (Apr 23, 2010)

he looooooooves his goose(?)










do any of your goldens play with their toys like this?? it always makes me think of a baby playing with his toys! :bowl:


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Lucy ALWAYS plays like that, on her back holding "whatever" in her hands. I love it,it cracks me up--so cute.*


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I have another one of Molson and his Goose at home that I'll have to remember to post tonight.

This one is at around 4½ months old.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

its not the same duck but Luke loves it just the same


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

vrocco1 said:


> Not exactly stuffed:


At least not stuffed yet. Now that's my kind of duck...the one that goes on the barbeque or in the oven. 

Cute thread and wonderful pictures. Woody ate his duck and has a bear now - sorry no pictures.

Pete


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

arnie was given a duck by our secret santa the year before last i think yes it is still in one piece and always will be cos arnie isnt here to play with him and the other two are not allowed to play with him he lives on the top of my encyclopaedia book case surveying the homestead lol funny part is no matter where you walk its eyes follow you spoooookkkkkyyyyyy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo just got his duck today and he LOVES it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Potatoe*

Potatoe

My 10 month old Samoyed, Tonka, plays with his toys exactly like that and he waves his paws in the air!!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

my dog had one of those you can get a canadian goose one as well .Think they enjoy playing with them.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro and his duck.....


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Grover and his duckie when he was about two months old:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jami*

Jami

Tonka and Tucker don't have a Duck. I've given up buying them stuffed toys-they DESTROY THEM!!

How are your babies and Hoosier?


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Kendalls third duck.....Got it from Grandma and Grandpa for his first Easter. It was love at first sight....like the first two (and almost all his *other* stuffed toys) it lasted about five minutes untill he attacked it and put a number of holes in it.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, we have a cycle of restuffing and sewing once the quacker comes out - here are some pics of the Christmas replacements, (no more sharing we had to get them one each) the previous over-loved duck, and Ben after his surgery with his duck .... the vet staff laughed when he came in for day boarding after his surgery as he would pick up the duck and put in in the hanging water-pan ..... gave his little friend a swim every day.
Also we have just been away for a few weeks and my nieces moved in to feed the dogs etc, (mental health) while my friend came to walk them every day (physical health) ...... forgot to tell them the ducks are 'inside' toys - ie under direct surpervision, oh well, gotta get me shares in this dog toy company!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally, Maggie can join this thread, though, she's being VERY delicate with her duck so that daddy can see it when he gets home on Thursday.


----------



## Cherokee (Oct 2, 2010)

Cherokee Loves his Duck, They just don't last long.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly with her "duck" toy at 8 weeks old


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

i LOVE all these photos of the goldies ducks !!!

Yogi adores 'Waddles' the duck !! It's still intact but he does a good job of attempting to 'kill' it !!


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's Loka with her first duck. It was her first stuffie, and she loved it! There's already a seam ripped though, so we'll have to get a new one...

The first picture is her with Mr Quackers on her first day home at 8 weeks, the second picture is of her at 11.5 weeks.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's one
Eight Weeks









11 Weeks


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, my mommy could not find a duck, so she gave us a bunny. Here is my pic with it. I love playing get chased by Tor while I hold the bunny. I feel sorry for my brother since I am much bigger and I always get the bunny. But I let him share it sometimes!


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

That's hilarious! I'm going to have to find a duck for when we get our puppy... : )


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is Murphy with his hooting duck


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

how did that happen?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahahahaha! What a GREAT photo!



Noey said:


> how did that happen?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is Bella and her duck on her 'Gotchya Day'. She was born Feb. 14, 2011, and just turned 6 months old yesterday.....2 ducks down! LOL!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

We just got her this today... she won't put it down. The only problem is she keeps trying to "de-feather" it ::uhoh::doh:


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's Austin with his duckie... The only toy he took with him to sleep. Had to retire duckie after the tip of his beak got chewed off during the 5 min I didn't pay attention to a bored puppy. 

I guess year after year Golden owners get their little ones the duckie


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Somehow I have completely missed this thread before. Here's Bentley with his duck.


----------



## CharliedogsDad (Nov 22, 2011)

Charlie had one of those too. It was his favorite toy to bring outside for his first pee in the morning. It soon became an "outside" toy after it had been buried, rained on, and he chewed the wings off of it. Guess he didn't want it to fly away...

I'll get him another one.


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll add my duck pics, the outside one was on her gotchya day on the way home. The duck has so far lasted over 2 months! Ada doesn't seem prone to destroying stuffies yet so that's nice


----------



## OldeEnglishD (Aug 21, 2011)

After reading about the ducks, I had to get one for Griffey. Today is day 2 and he has already ripped the seam in the head and started to take the stuffing out. He loves the duck, but I can see it wont last long. Is there a longer lasting duck alternative? Do the dogs like the rubber ducks as well as the stuffed?


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex loves his ducks, he has already gone through three! The first one was plush and he ripped it open, the second was a tougher material and that lasted him a couple weeks and his third one lasted 24 hours. 

This was his second one.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's Molly at 9 weeks:


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

Kirby at 9 weeks with his quack quack


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's Jackson resting with his Pheasant, almost a duck picture....


----------



## dakota825 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Dunkin's duck*

Dunkin had to take his duck out today when we went out after work.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

My puppies don't chew up their toys so I found this in their toy basket and thought I would add to this photo stream. I have never really notice them actually playing with it before, my Bailee prefers her stuffed pig, but this was the focus of the post so I thought I would play along.

I didn't buy this toy, nor do I encourage my dogs to play with toys that look like real birds or animals given I am a nature photographer and I never want my dogs to think it is okay to go after any animals whatsoever. Hasn't happened yet but I am sure it will and I am sure I will freak out.

Bailee and the Duck.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Gonna have to buy my Bailey bug one of these!!


----------



## OffshoreMedic (May 22, 2013)

Where can a new GR parent find a Duck????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OffshoreMedic said:


> Where can a new GR parent find a Duck????


 
Mine came from PetsMart, check Petco if you have either in your area.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

I love duck pictures!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## helenharris (Nov 4, 2012)

*duck toy*

Beezus and her duck at about 6 months old. This duck is no longer with us...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Our duck goes in the water!!!!







Neeko at 11 mos. old..


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Maya and her 1st duck*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Bentley and his first duck


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. Yes. We have a duck as well. And a baby duckling and a beaver and a squirrely whirlie and a raccoon and a bitty bunnee.
Regular wilderness right inside my house!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Keisel has the famous duck ever since he was 8 weeks old, here's some shots with the duck with him at his first Home Depot experience. He's also caught stretching with the duck together


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi guys, Poppy doesn't have a duck but a pheasant and it's her favourite thing in the world


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

They're all so cute. I was deciding if I was going to get a duck toy, because we don't really have places to hunt a duck or anything, but just to love on seems to be worth it


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

As Tayla can't have the cushy stuffed duck because they are destroyed in a few minutes, I can only show pictures of her favorite training duck. No live ducks were used.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Faith's mommy said:


> that's an amazing collection of ducks up there!
> 
> Faith loved her duck, but he was a goner from the first moment she laid eyes on him.  i think he lasted a little over a month. she's getting a new duck (last photo) for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Those of us that have Field Golden's would call this being 'hard mouthed'...LOL


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

DID I MISS SOMETHING HERE???...:doh:


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like a duck, quacks like a duck....


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Mist - your dog is a duckaholic*

Crying out loud, your golden has a serious duck problem. Talk about your duckaholic. Wow, those boys are too expensive to have a pile of them lying around. Better get counciling for your dog. Too funny!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this thread before. Gracie and her first duck. She was good with them for awhile . . . lately not so much.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Bailey and her duck...in her "sister's" bed that is too small for her 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

*Reba's duck*

She doesn't like anyone touching it


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

L that is left of Rowdy's duck.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

